# Glo-Toob, anyone used one?



## Cuba (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.glo-toob.com/

Been looking for a glowstick type thing, but reusable, this seems to fit the bill perfectly. Opinions?


----------



## Stanley (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Cuba,

Depending on what you intend to use it for... I have the white version of the FX, and its pretty nice and all, but in terms of brightness, don't expect too much out of it. As a tent light or small area light, its works great, but don't expect it to be super bright. As to the other functions, the strobe, pulse, SOS, etc, it works great, as the blinking is bright and noticable enough to attract attention. I use mine as a rear bike light sometimes. Apart from that, as an area marker it also works great as well. You should get one and check it out for yourself, that's what us flashaholics do, after all right? :naughty:


----------



## John N (Sep 27, 2005)

Glo Toob


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 28, 2005)

We use them to identify who ever is in charge of an incident at night. It solved the problem of of trying to find him when all you know is "he's over by the engine."

They are not designed to be used for anything more than markers but the blue one I have is to bright to keep on when I walk at night.

I have not checked lately but they mentioned a AA conversion unit that they were going to produce.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a blue one...don't spend the extra money for the "sterile" (unlabelled) version...I stripped the label off of mine just fine. I keep it on my keyring unless I have a need to put it elsewhere...that's why I keep it on my keyring -- so I'll have it when I need it. 

I think tadgear used to have a set that came in a Pelican or Otter box. NICE set...pricy though. I don't think they have them anymore. I need to get a red one now...gee, thanks for reminding me! Ha!

JM-99


----------



## notrefined (Sep 29, 2005)

The day they make one that can take a lithium battery of any type, I'll be all over it...until then, it's a loser to me. If I can't leave it in my pack, in my vehicle, and know it's gonna work despite extremes of temperature, it doesn't do me any good.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 29, 2005)

Got one of each and I like them. I pealed of the labels and they look better to me. They are great markers but they can also be used for limited area lighting and the white or amber are fine for tent reading though I think the red is the brightest.

-LT


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 1, 2005)

The best marker / blinker I ve used so far. I ve got the blue FX and thinking of getting the red one as well so both can strobe simultaneously like a police blinker.
Highly visible and waterproof.
I attached it at the back of my raincoat's collar during heavy storm while ridding my bike.


----------



## firefly99 (Oct 2, 2005)

GhostReaction said:


> The best marker / blinker I ve used so far. I ve got the blue FX and thinking of getting the red one as well so both can strobe simultaneously like a police blinker.QUOTE]
> 
> That what I have. RED & BLUE FX. I will turn both to strobe simultaneously, in the event of my car breakdown by the roadside.


----------



## notrefined (Oct 2, 2005)

using blue and red strobes (assuming you're not a police officer) is both *1)* illegal virtually everywhere in the US, and *2)* pretty much assures that no one is gonna stop to offer assistance. When do the police ever need assistance from a passing motorist, after all?


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not illegal to own a red strobe and a blue strobe. If you were to impersonate a police vehicle or have blue and red strobes mounted on the car is another story. If you wanted someones attention if your car was broken down, I would hope that as a fellow CPF'er that you have the proper illumination tool to wave down a passing vehicle.

These Glo-Toobs are markers/beacons only. No one pulls over just because someone has some blinking lights on or near their car but it may prevent a passerby from smashing into their car. Waving a flashlight will work much better for getting someone to pull over.

I own some of these Glo-Toobs and they are fun to use and handy in some situations.

Jeff


----------



## notrefined (Oct 2, 2005)

xpitxbullx said:


> It's not illegal to own a red strobe and a blue strobe. If you were to impersonate a police vehicle or have blue and red strobes mounted on the car is another story.
> 
> Jeff




Exactly....using them together, on or near your vehicle, whether moving or stationary (or broken down) on a public thorhoughfare, constitutes impersonating a police vehicle. Using a flashlight to flag down other vehicles while doing so would only make matters worse by reinforcing that impression. You'd end up with alot of explaining to do, and a broken-down car may be the least of your problems at that point. Your transportation, however, may well be arranged for you.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 2, 2005)

Hazard lights = OK
Hazard lights + flashlight = OK
Flashlight = OK

Forget using the Glo-Toobs in this situation...

...unless you are forced to walk down the road and don't want someone to hit you because they can't see you (unless they are drunk in which case they may be drawn to the light.)

Jeff


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 2, 2005)

To get back on topic, they are a great substitute for glowsticks, IMHO.

Jeff


----------



## notrefined (Oct 2, 2005)

What he said ^^^ :thumbsup:

I'll add that glo-toob's and other strobes or marker lights are also OK, though probably less effective than your vehicle's hazzard lights....just please don't use the red and blue glo-toobs together thinking it's a good idea because you'll look like an emergency vehicle. You *will* look like an emergency vehicle, which is a very bad idea. Any other color is fine.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 3, 2005)

I like my green FX a lot. I use it as a marker for my pack, and that's really the type of use it's intended for. 

One thing I have noticed is that it will turn on by itself if it is bounced around long enough, and that's a pretty fair bet if you're carrying your pack for any distance. It's pretty simple to deal with, but I find myself checking it often. I'd prefer to just leave it clipped to my pack rather than have to dig it out when I need it. I'm sure that a piece of electrical tape would cure it. Even if it is the only flaw I find with it, it is an annoyance IMHO.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone tried the clickie cap? I've seen it on various sites but haven't seen it in person.

-LT


----------



## 03lab (Oct 3, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Anyone tried the clickie cap? I've seen it on various sites but haven't seen it in person.



Interesting, do you have a link?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 3, 2005)

Seems like they are hard to find now here is one place though.

-LT


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey, that clickie looks very cool! I would like to hear more about it from anyone who has one, too!


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 3, 2005)

Just ordered a 3-pack of clickies for the Glo-Toob from the above link. I'll let everyone know when I get them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2005)

That clicky tailcap _*does*_ look good, but I don't have a charge card, so I cannot order from that website. :shakehead:


----------



## Emilion (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a white one on my backpack. Use for nite trial to let others know where I am.


----------



## John N (Oct 3, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Seems like they are hard to find now here is one place though.
> 
> -LT



It looks cool, but how do you attach your Glo Toob to your pack (or whatever)?

-john


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 3, 2005)

John N said:


> It looks cool, but how do you attach your Glo Toob to your pack (or whatever)?
> 
> -john



Like this maybe.

-LT


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 3, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That clicky tailcap _*does*_ look good, but I don't have a charge card, so I cannot order from that website. :shakehead:



You don't have a debit card either? I always order with my debit card and it works fine...

JM-99


----------



## 03lab (Oct 3, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Seems like they are hard to find now here is one place though.



Cool! This would make operating the FX version a lot easier, $5.76 sounds like a good deal too. Too bad that it is not worthwhile ordering a set from Germany.

BTW, are the diffusers any good?


----------



## John N (Oct 3, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Like this maybe.
> 
> -LT



Cool! 

Who would'a thunk there were all these accessories for the Glo Toob! 

-john


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 3, 2005)

Just noticed that the 3 pack of Glo-Toob switches are really three different endcaps. They are clickie, safety and solid state. What that really means remains to be seen...

http://store.usefulknives.com/products/GLO-CPK/25.html;jsessionid=aqgODnxBz3zehttp://store.usefulknives.com/products/GLO-CPK/25.html;jsessionid=aqgODnxBz3ze


----------



## 03lab (Oct 3, 2005)

Three different switches is even cooler than just the clickie, but I'm not sure how the other ones work ... :thinking:


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to order a set and take a look...

JM-99


----------



## Cuba (Oct 4, 2005)

Thankyou everyone for your responses, looks like I'll be getting a green FX and peeling the label off, I hope they don't wait too long to bring out the AA version, then I could use my NiMHs.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 4, 2005)

I emailed Glo-Toob about these caps, and this is their response. Apparently, they are not in stock anywhere yet.

_Yes, this is actually a poor photograph of our prototype push button cap that will be released with our three cap pack shortly. It will be anodized in black, and be fitted with a lanyard as well. It's specific use is for the manipulation of the Fx model modes - ease of use, but can be used with the standard version as well. We're not actually sure how this photo even reached the public, anyway - It is being produced at this moment, and will probably reach the shelves within two months - most of the time due to shipping. _



_Thank you for your patience and interest in our product._



_Regards_



_The Glo-toob Guys_


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 5, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> I emailed Glo-Toob about these caps, and this is their response. Apparently, they are not in stock anywhere yet.
> 
> _Yes, this is actually a poor photograph of our prototype push button cap that will be released with our three cap pack shortly. It will be anodized in black, and be fitted with a lanyard as well. It's specific use is for the manipulation of the Fx model modes - ease of use, but can be used with the standard version as well. We're not actually sure how this photo even reached the public, anyway - It is being produced at this moment, and will probably reach the shelves within two months - most of the time due to shipping. _



Look like i got to get two more gloo-toob.
Am i right to say that the blue is the brightest?
What about white? can it lite up a tent?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 5, 2005)

Red and yellow are the brightest. They also have more LEDs in them. Blue looks great though. As for white lighting up a tent, depends on what you mean. I'm not certain you could hang it in the middle of a 4-5 person tent and read by it but you could move around OK. Of course YMMV.

-LT


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 5, 2005)

I was under the impression that the green one was the brightest. Green leds tend to be brighter than the other colors, which is why the red needs more leds.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't think it's a matter of "need" the reds will run with less juice so to make the load similar to blues/whites/greens (3 LEDs) they need more reds/yellows (6 LEDs).

-LT


----------



## chmsam (Oct 5, 2005)

The usefulknives.com site has a several neat accessories. However, several of them are listed as "not currently available" and the thawte certificate is shown as invalid. 

When the stuff comes in I'd love to see and order some of those goodies, though. Prices seem pretty reasonable and I saw a few things to "fix" the Glo-toobs for the way I use 'em.

While I'd still use a flashlight for general or area lighting, or a Krill EL light for softer lighting & marking, I like the Glo-toobs for being able to find the stuff I've clipped them to in the dark. They do have a high geek factor and even my wife likes the green FX.


----------



## Cuba (Oct 6, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> I was under the impression that the green one was the brightest. Green leds tend to be brighter than the other colors, which is why the red needs more leds.


I thought that too, something to do with the human eye being more sensitive to green light?


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Oct 7, 2005)

You're right that the eye is most sensitive to green (I forget the exact wavelength, but I can't usually recall my wife's birthday either). But because different LEDs emit different intensities, the question of which is "brightest" could rightly be translated as 1) which records as the brightest on a meter or 2) which is perceived brightest to the eye. 

Since the maker apparently double up the LED count with certain colors, it looks like they're trying to account for both effects (which also begs the question of which color yields the best battery life).

All in all, a very slick looking gadget, especially given the low weight and small size. Odd battery, though.


----------



## HARDMETAL (Oct 9, 2005)

the battery12v is not expensive one, about usd 1 to1.1 .(in hong kong ).
runnung about 30 to 80hrs
ex-stock in hong kong . about usd 24/pc for fx model .
my mail:[email protected]


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 9, 2005)

2 batteries for about a $1 here in Japan. Maybe they've got them at Dollar stores in the US.

-LT


----------

